# Ibook gros problème au démarrage....? clignote dans dossier.



## nilou63 (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Un pote m'a laissé son ibook pensant que je résoudrai le problème.
Voila du jour au lendemain impossible de l'allumer, on appuie sur le bouton de démarrage, il se lance, mais très vite on a une icone de dossier au centre du Mac, avec un "?" qui clignote dedans  et qui s'alterne avec l'image du finder...
J'ai regardé à droite à gauche, tenté des redémarrages avec DVD install..rien ne passe ( pomme C, ou combinaisons Alt Pomme PR ou C... )

Avez vous d'autres manips à tester par hasard ? c'est grâve Dr ?

merci pour vos infos


----------



## marctiger (3 Avril 2010)

"Préférences Système/Démarrage" et sélectionner le volume.


----------



## nilou63 (3 Avril 2010)

marctiger a dit:


> "Préférences Système/Démarrage" et sélectionner le volume.



Comment accéder à preferences systeme/demarrage sans que l'ibook arrive sur l'ecran de macos..?


----------



## marctiger (3 Avril 2010)

Euh oui... il faut d'abord redémarrer depuis le DVD (touche C) et passé le choix du langage cliquer dans la barre des menus sur "Disque de démarrage".

PS : je crois que le raccourcis aussi est enfoncer la touche "X" sur les anciens modèles.


----------



## nilou63 (4 Avril 2010)

marctiger a dit:


> Euh oui... il faut d'abord redémarrer depuis le DVD (touche C) et passé le choix du langage cliquer dans la barre des menus sur "Disque de démarrage".
> 
> PS : je crois que le raccourcis aussi est enfoncer la touche "X" sur les anciens modèles.



ça ne fonctionne pas non plus hélas.....


----------



## drs (5 Avril 2010)

si tu as un autre mac, tu les connectes en firewire, et tu passes l'ibook en mode target (en appuyant sur T au démarrage).

Il est possible que le HDD soit HS. Si c'est le cas, tu ne le verras pas en mode target.

Tu peux aussi tenter le démarrage en sélectionnant le système a booter (touche ALT au démarrage). Là il doit te proposer tous les systèmes qu'il trouve sur la machine. S'il n'en trouve pas, c'est pas très bon: système entièrement corrompu ou HDD HS.

Tu peux aussi tenter le démarrage en single user (POMME-S au boot) et faire le fameux fsck -fy


----------



## nilou63 (7 Avril 2010)

drs a dit:


> si tu as un autre mac, tu les connectes en firewire, et tu passes l'ibook en mode target (en appuyant sur T au démarrage).
> 
> Il est possible que le HDD soit HS. Si c'est le cas, tu ne le verras pas en mode target.
> 
> ...



Merci ça a bien voulu redémarrer avec ALT....il me semble que je l'avais fait mais qu'il ne me l'avait pas pris...enfin c pas grave cela refonctionne !!! merci bcp !!!
A clôturer du coup !


----------



## marctiger (7 Avril 2010)

Bon donc, fais quand-même une réparation des autorisations, une vérification du Disque, et aussi dans ta signature... indiques que tu as un iBook ou autre encore, et quel Système, cela nous évitera à l'avenir de répondre parfois "au feeling" parce-que manque d'infos !


----------

